

Deterministic and Minimal Docker Images - knt
http://gregoryszorc.com/blog/2014/10/13/deterministic-and-minimal-docker-images/

======
knt
Its always bugging me to run my server deamon, with a full linux - inside a
docker conainer on a full linux guest - on top of a hosting hypervisor - on
bare metal.

Glad i am not alone

